# Miles too much???



## Fjavier1203 (Nov 26, 2015)

I drive uber select - 2008 bmw. I'm trying to ride the select as long as possible but the car is starting to sound rough.... A year of uber has taken its toll .... 132k miles.... What's other cars with high mileage out there??


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Miles don't matter, age of the vehicle is all they care about. I have read on here about people with 300k miles.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

2008 Audi A4 - 113K


----------



## Fjavier1203 (Nov 26, 2015)

I understand miles technically don't matter but when the miles rack up it starts to sound high mileage


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

I do select in SF. At least here as recently as 3/31/16, the cut-off point for Select was 2008 and newer vehicles. See attached. You may be SOL shortly anyway on your 2008 bimmer. 

By the way, I just traded in my 2008 BMW 335i Coupe with about 90k miles this past Dec 2015. While shopping for a new car, I used Edmund's True Cost To Own and decided against either when I saw the additional cost to own over a 5 year period versus cars like Acuras and others. At least my BMW was costing a lot of money over the last couple of years. Things really added up.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

2011 BMW 335d, 139k

...sounds way better than my dad's 2008 C300 with its 70k.

Some pax think its new.

Maybe change that "lifetime" ****** fluid! Or perhaps you need tires and/or suspension fixes?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

BMWs are very finicky and require a replacement of many engine parts at specific interval.

I highly suggest you join a BMW forum so you get proper guidance for your vehicle model.


----------



## danahhoh (Apr 5, 2015)

2005 Honda element
232301 miles. Riders don't believe it.

By the way.Never buy a hybrid. New battery s cost $2800 to 3400 .
Is it worth it.? Wife has accord hybrid
Not when you need 3k for a battery


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

140k when i stopped. 

IMO a good high-mileage Select vehicle would be a Acura TL or Lexus ES. You want a car that shares its components with a mass market car.

biggest problem w/BMW/Mercedes are the expensive parts assuming you find an independent mechanic w/reasonable rates.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

I had a BMW and own a Mercedes, and yes parts can be pricey. Like $500 for an alternator. A good rule of thumb is everything costs double compared to a "regular" car. If you have the $ and you love it maybe it's worth it. Not worth it driving for Uber. They are built like tanks though. They'll look good and feel good for a long time. You just have to pay double for tank maintenance.

A TL or ES would be a good pick for a select car. Lincoln MKZ could be a good buy too. They're pretty solid, resale prices on them are a lot lower than a Lexus or Acura, and they have Ford maintenance costs since they're basically a Fusion with an option package. If you get the V6 it's a Fusion with an option package and a Taurus/Ford SUV engine, so still quite reasonable. An Infiniti G is another good prospect. It's a bit smaller, but a good solid car and more fun to drive than a TL, ES, or MKZ.


----------

